# DKV health insurance



## clausmte (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello expats!

New to Spain, and we are looking to get a private health insurance. My husband is 56 and I am 46 yrs old.

What are your experiences? 

I saw on the DKV insurance website that they cover people up to 75 years old and also the prices per month are lower than ASSSA or Mapfre. These last two are around 90€ per person/per month for a high level coverage and DKV shows "from" 51€ per person/per month for the aprox. same level of coverage.

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!
C


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

clausmte said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> New to Spain, and we are looking to get a private health insurance. My husband is 56 and I am 46 yrs old.
> 
> ...


Take a look at El Perpetuo Soccoro (http://www.elperpetuo-socorro.com/en/productos/), an Alicante-based health insurer which was recently taken over by a bigger Spanish health insurer called Salus (http://eps-medical-insurance.webs.com/). Good rates, life-long cover and excellent service.


----------

